

The New York Times home page sucks - btipling
https://skitch.com/btipling/rh9jk/the-new-york-times-breaking-news-world-news-and-multimedia

======
michaelpinto
The design of the Times actually gives editorial emphasis to the stories that
are the most important on the page — in that way it's the opposite of a
laundry list site like a blog or Hacker News. You may argue that the grid is
sloppy, but it makes you engage on the page for a great deal of time (which
advertisers like) — and the quality of the writing and photography makes that
exploration worthwhile too. Besides if you don't want to sit back and browse
you can get the latest laundry list via rss, twitter or even a mobile app.

------
iamdave
Something tells me your point would have been a little more validated if the
way you delivered it weren't somehow even more annoying, distracting and ugly
from the design you're trying to critique.

